# 2003 Passat W8 Sedan For Sale



## Topher1556 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Moved to classifieds section (2003 Reflex Silver Passat W8)*

Please see here. This ad was in the wrong spot







.


_Modified by Topher1556 at 6:27 AM 11-2-2007_


----------

